# Starting a blog, advice?



## CharlieJ (Jan 17, 2010)

I'm considering starting a blog. The purpose of the blog would be primarily for me to articulate thoughts about the things I'm reading and studying to anyone who cares. Perhaps I will expand it down the road. I'm looking for advice, particularly on the techie side. What provider should I use? How can I make it look a little nicer than a stock template? Etc.


----------



## Michael (Jan 17, 2010)

Wordpress.

This thread comes to mind: http://www.puritanboard.com/f66/calling-all-bloggers-55747/


----------



## Claudiu (Jan 17, 2010)

I use wordpress as well. It's better than blogger in my opinion, which I've used before. The layout that I have is clean and its easy to use. I'm not saying Blogger is not good just that in my opinion wordpress is better. 

I would recommend wordpress.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Jan 17, 2010)

Well, PB offers a blog feature so you could start right here, no?

AMR


----------



## Philip (Jan 17, 2010)

Wordpress would be my advice--it's cleaner and more user-friendly. On the other hand, Blogger has more customization options available for free without you having to purchase a domain/hosting.


----------



## N. Eshelman (Jan 17, 2010)

I have used blogger for five years- I would recommend word press though. It is very user friendly and nice.


----------



## David (Jan 17, 2010)

Both Wordpress and Blogger are great, but I don't think Google has updated Blogger in some time. I'd go for Wordpress instead.


----------



## Christusregnat (Jan 17, 2010)

I thought this thread said "Starting for bad advice", and I thought... "HEY! I've got plenty of that."


----------



## matt01 (Jan 18, 2010)

Use hard-copy journal for a couple of months. If you stick with it, go with some of the techie advice that has been offered.


----------



## TrueConvert (Jan 18, 2010)

I promise you won't find an easier way to blog than either Posterous - The place to post everything. Just email us. Dead simple blog by email. or Tumblr

I use them both (Drops of Thought and More Drops of Thought....) and I can blog in a matter of seconds from ANYWHERE, including extremely easily from my iPhone.
Happy Blogging.


----------

